# Cost of Living outside Perth



## King_Junior

Dear Friends,

We are about to apply for a Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 475) i.e. 3-year regioanl provisional visa. I would like to introduce ourselves as a family of four i.e me (43), my wife (36) and two daughters (aged 7 and 3).

Could anyone with a helping mind provide me with probable answers to the following questions:

1. Rental for a of two-bedroomed house?
2. Food and beverage for a family of 4 (2 adults and 2 children)?
3. Estimated costs of electricity, water, telephone, gas etc?
4. Car rental
5. School fees for two girls (aged 7 and 3)
6. Any kind of taxes

Please note that we will be living outside Perth and hence, figures relating to regional areas of WA such as South West, Peel and Wheatbelt, would be greatly useful.

We will be really grateful to anyone who would give us some insight which would make our application a success.

Thanks in advance

KJ


----------



## ciitbilal

My brother was in Kalgoorlie and he says that it was pretty expensive. Maybe because it is a mining town. I don't know about other areas.


----------



## holly

Costs vary so much depending on how you live and where youre located.

Rent. Somewhere between 200 and 400 depends on the town and the condition of the house

Food. Estimate 75-125/ person 

School fees. Government should be less than $200 each for the year, private can be in the thousands

Power bills etc. No one can really estimate this as it depends on how much you personally use and how your house is decked out. Personally my bills are non existant for power (have solar) gas $90 for a gas bottle has lasted me almost 2 years. Just paid water today, $57 for 3 or 4 months.
My rates however for land and water (i own my house) are around $3500/ year. If you rent you dont pay rates.

Tax. There are calculators you can use on the gov website. Our tax system is sort of complicated as works over various thresholds, but as a rule, between 20 - 30% of your wage goes to tax. The more you earn the more tax you pay.

Hope that helps


----------



## King_Junior

Thanks Holly, that was really useful.

Do you have any idea about education (higher and school) costs and tax rates appliable to visa 475 holders?


----------



## holly

Oh i forgot you will have to pay international fees for schooling, these are huge! For tafe its about $12000 a year and maybe 20-30,000 for uni

I dont know for childrens schooling sorry


----------



## nemesis

Are you sure?I thought should be cheaper?


----------



## holly

Tafe is definitelty 12 grand a year. Uni will be more


----------

